# what brand of qctp for metal lathe



## tony64 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am looking to up grade tool post holder and would like input on what brand of less expensive tool post to buy thanks Tony


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 12, 2012)

Tony,
QCTP come in a variety of sizes and types, (wedge, piston). What size lathe do you have for starters? How low cost are you looking?

Cheers Phil


----------



## darkzero (Dec 12, 2012)

As far as brand name & low cost, that would be Phase II, made in China with good QC. But even the price of a Phase II may not be "low cost" to a lot of people. If you want less expensive than that you will have to go with generic no name brand China. Lots of vendors sell them & they use the same p/n codes as Phase II but they are not all the same quality.


----------



## samthedog (Dec 13, 2012)

The more details you can provide the better. Phase II is an option, but then is the multifix style from create-tool:

http://www.createtool.com/

They also have the Dixon type holders which have been used a great deal in industry as well. You really need to look at the whole picture, including the cost of individual tool holders, not just the post as this quickly starts to add up.

Paul.


----------



## swatson144 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've got 2 AXA type one piston from Shars one wedge from CDCO.com. both are cheapest of the cheap and both work well. I had to take them apart clean and lube them. They seemed to be lubed with cosmoline and floor sweepings.

 I prefer the wedge type by far.

I bought the cheapies until a good brand fell into my mitts from a liquidation or such, but IMO there is no hurry.

Steve


----------



## tony64 (Dec 13, 2012)

12bolts said:


> Tony,
> QCTP come in a variety of sizes and types, (wedge, piston). What size lathe do you have for starters? How low cost are you looking?
> 
> Cheers Phil



i have a enco lathe 10 x 24  I just wondered if a phase 2 or the other generic brands are the same just cannot justify a aloris right now thank for your input tony


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a Phase II clone. Wedge style works fine. Needed deburring on the inside and relubed that was it. 
Pierre


----------

